# Rooted swamp - 30x20x35



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello to all,

I am new on the forum and my English leaves a little :RÉ

Rather than a long display, I present you my new project under construction.

Enjoy !


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

An auspicious start!!


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez (Dec 22, 2015)

Great start! Are you going to put a waterbody?
This would look awesome with some moss and mini orchids on those branches.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I really like this I'm subbed!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

very nicely done. please keep us posted on progress.


----------



## May (Feb 10, 2013)

I love this! Did you make the roots or buy them? 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJM (Feb 28, 2015)

It's looking good! Can't wait too see it finished! Good luck with it.


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

The hand of a manikin reaching up out of the water would be a nice touch


----------



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

> I love this! Did you make the roots or buy them?


In this project , I would like roots that remain exposed. Only peated blocks will be covered with plants and moss. So I wanted the most natural roots. I have picked up in the forest , this is ivy death.


----------



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

Today I installed irrigation. Some trimmings are still to be expected, as well as concealing the water hose .


----------



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

The terrarium is finished. I placed different species of mosses, some aquatic plants will join soon. The floor is made of bark and leaves. The fountain is set to only work four times a day for half an hour each time. 

Now we have to wait for nature to get to work ...


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Content de te voir ici Kinyo ! (lmdr) 



> and my English leaves a little


En effet ça veut pas dire grand chose 

Did you sprinkle seeds and spores on the peat or do you expect ferns and moss (besides the ones in the pics) to grow naturally from the peat bricks ? 
Interested in seeing the evolution. 

Btw, what happened to your previous tank ? I remember you had condensation problems.


----------



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello Snake54320 

My old terrarium was destroyed during a move , it was done on the basis of a same size aquarium and weighed too heavy to be transported.

The current model is a true terrarium , with low and high vents . I learned a lot from my former experience to better manage humidity now.

Here I do me any mist , I only used a fountain rinse abundantly throughout the decor. This allows me to be closer to the natural environment of being able dendrobates immiter a real rainy season . The rest of the time , the fountain operates only 30min twice a day , which is more than enough to grow moss.

Regarding the decor, I focus solely on mosses and plants with mini leaves (_Soleirolia ssp. Utricularia ssp. Hydrocotyle ssp_...etc) For foams it comes to conventional foams used in the aquarium I finely chopped and spread everywhere.


----------



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

Plants grow up...


----------



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

One month growing up...


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow, that's talent! Are you putting in any display plants?


----------



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

I would present soon the plant species that I used here.


----------



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

I will present some of the many species of plants in my terrarium. 










For the moss , this is mainly _Taxiphyllum sp_ "Spiky". 
This species grows quickly , and easily fits in very bright conditions like very shady.









I mix _Utricularia sandersonii_ with moss. This plant grows slowly, but often it blooms.










_Proserpinaca palustris_ : This plant is currently being tested in the terrarium. Renowned difficult aquarium , it is easily adapted to life out of the water . 








It requires lots of light. Its serrated leaves make me think of a carnivorous plant.










_Hydrocotyle umbellata_ : It grows only in a very intense light. This plant can form a thick vegetative cover on the ground, but I prefer to keep it sparse to better showcase its morphology that look like a mushroom.










_Oxalis sp_ : This false clover is a very invasive plant that can be easily found parasitic on other plants pots sold commercially as outdoors , be it in hot or temperate countries. It is very easy to suitable for a terrarium, and the brightness , its leaves are green , pink, red, purple , sometimes almost blue !


----------



## Sstephenson (Dec 23, 2015)

The roots are truly stunning, and your plant selection is a beautiful complement. Excellent!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Fantastic!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

So where did you buy/find most of these plants? If you don't mind me asking. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

The majority of its plants are for sale on the internet around the area of ​​aquascaping . In my case, I work in the animal area and I have easy access directly from wholesale suppliers .


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Kinyo said:


> The majority of its plants are for sale on the internet around the area of ​​aquascaping . In my case, I work in the animal area and I have easy access directly from wholesale suppliers .



Thanks! I'll do some googling 😝


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

Great viv!


----------



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

I present also the people . A group of five terribilis mint , unknown gender. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=207242&stc=1&d=1455224601

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=207250&stc=1&d=1455224614


And a trio of young Ranitomeya variabilis , the male sings every day !
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=207258&stc=1&d=1455224614


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey I love your tank but you may want to reconsider the frogs.

Terribilis can and will eat very large prey and they will get much bigger than the variabilis. It would be horrible to lose such nice frogs that way.


----------



## Kinyo (Jan 2, 2016)

I know terribilis can eat large prey . I informed myself before attempting this cohabitation , and I had never heard of proven cases of cannibalism . Are you sure that the risk is real ?

Currently Terribilis are almost four times larger than variabilis the terribilis are aged a few months while variabilis almost a year and are therefore grown.

I also decided cohabitation of these two species because one is earthly, the other tree , hybridization is impossible, and both are fond of cool temperatures .

yet there have been no cases of assault, the two species live stress free, cross and do not absolutely avoid .

Theoretically , if I separate the variabilis , there exists a kind of Ranitomeya big enough to coexist safely with terribilis ? if another species of Dendrobate ?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I like the moss! Will that get any longer? I may use it for my viv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I like the moss! Will that get any longer? I may use it for my viv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I like that moss! Does it get any longer? I might use it for my viv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbrutger (Jun 5, 2015)

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see it after a few months of growing in!


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

An amazing build my friend. I love the hanging branches. Great landscaping. I look forward to future pic's.


----------

